# compatibilità network adapter

## multiem

Salve a tutti! Mi avvicino per la prima volta a gentoo e avrei domanda se qualcuno può aiutarmi: per la connessione wireless col router utilizzo un adattatore usb, più precisamente un sitecom 300n x2 wl344. E' supportato da gentoo, o almeno esistono dei driver specifici? Perchè non vorrei trovarmi a piedi una volta completata l'installazione.. e inizierei a trovare una soluzione alternativa.

Un altra domanda, più di curiosità: con un quad core 2600 MHz su quanto si aggirano le tempistiche di compilazione per i pacchetti grossi, come ad esempio gnome o kde? 

Ringrazio chiunque saprà aiutarmi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *multiem wrote:*   

> utilizzo un adattatore usb, più precisamente un sitecom 300n x2 wl344. E' supportato da gentoo, o almeno esistono dei driver specifici?

 

Il nome del prodotto non è molto utile perché i costruttori cambiano chipset mantenendo lo stesso nome, comunque se funziona con le altre distribuzioni, funzionerà anche con gentoo. La cosa migliore che puoi fare è scaricarti una live tipo knoppix e provare ad avviarla. Se sei fortunato fa tutto lei, altrimenti cerca di prendere nota delle caratteristiche della chiavetta con il comando lsusb.

La live ti tornerà utile per l'installazione.

 *multiem wrote:*   

> Un altra domanda, più di curiosità: con un quad core 2600 MHz su quanto si aggirano le tempistiche di compilazione per i pacchetti grossi, come ad esempio gnome o kde?

 

Siccome kde e gnome sono smodatamente grandi, già da alcuni anni sono stati "splittati" in più pacchetti in modo da evitare la compilazione di software indesiderati.

Quindi dipende da cosa vuoi ottenere, secondo me, con un quadcore, prenditi almeno 24 ore di tempo.

Ma non uscire a festeggiare, prenditi un libro da leggere e assisti amorevolmente il tuo pc tra un blocco e l'altro :-)

----------

## multiem

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> assisti amorevolmente il tuo pc tra un blocco e l'altro 

 

Questo non lascia intendere troppo bene!   :Mr. Green: 

Ti ringrazio, ora provo con una live di ubuntu che ho a portata di mano e vediamo se viene riconosciuta..

----------

## oRDeX

da quanto riporta il sito www.linuxwireless.org quella scheda non e` fra quelle supportate....ma magari esiste un driver proprietario/brutto/cheforsefunziona che potrebbe comunque aiutarti in qualche modo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *multiem wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti! Mi avvicino per la prima volta a gentoo e avrei domanda se qualcuno può aiutarmi: per la connessione wireless col router utilizzo un adattatore usb, più precisamente un sitecom 300n x2 wl344. E' supportato da gentoo, o almeno esistono dei driver specifici? Perchè non vorrei trovarmi a piedi una volta completata l'installazione.. e inizierei a trovare una soluzione alternativa.

 

Come già detto puoi provare se funziona su un livecd; non conosco la frequenza di aggiornamento di knoppix, ma ubuntu è sempre una buona soluzione in questi casi.

 *multiem wrote:*   

> Un altra domanda, più di curiosità: con un quad core 2600 MHz su quanto si aggirano le tempistiche di compilazione per i pacchetti grossi, come ad esempio gnome o kde?

 

Per specificare meglio, kde e gnome sono dei metapacchetti e in portage ne esistono diversi, a secondo di quanti pacchetti vuoi installare.

Esempio:

per kde si ha:

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kde-meta
```

per gnome si ha:

```
gnome-base/gnome-light

gnome-base/gnome
```

N.B. i metapacchetti sono ordinati in modo crescente tenendo conto dei pacchetti che installano.

Detto questo hai la completa libertà di scegliere quale installare..

Per quanto riguarda i tempi di compilazione con un processore come il tuo... ci dovresti mettere davvero poco: 3-4 ore per kde(metapacchetto base) e un'oretta per gnome

----------

## multiem

Ubuntu 10.10 non rileva la scheda... ho provato a lanciare lsusb, e mi pare che fornisse solo il nome della scheda; non ho preso nota, stupidamente, dei dettagli prima di riavviare.  :Sad: 

A questo punto mi conviene prenderne una nuova basandomi sulla lista del sito consigliatomi da ordex?

 *ago wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda i tempi di compilazione con un processore come il tuo... ci dovresti mettere davvero poco: 3-4 ore per kde(metapacchetto base) e un'oretta per gnome

 

Beh, questo è splendido!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

beh ti resta che controllare se ci sono driver proprietari da poter installare..

Se dovessi sceglierne un'altra, se è un computer fisso e preferisci metterla pci, ti consiglio una tp-link, molte hanno chipset atheros e funziona magnificamente con ath5k ( io precisamente ho la TL-WN551G )

Se vai su una usb, ci sono delle tp-link che montano chipset atheros, ma non tutte usano ath5k, quindi assicurati bene prima di comprare, o fai una prova live direttamente dal negoziante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## multiem

 *ago wrote:*   

> beh ti resta che controllare se ci sono driver proprietari da poter installare..
> 
> Se dovessi sceglierne un'altra, se è un computer fisso e preferisci metterla pci, ti consiglio una tp-link, molte hanno chipset atheros e funziona magnificamente con ath5k ( io precisamente ho la TL-WN551G )
> 
> Se vai su una usb, ci sono delle tp-link che montano chipset atheros, ma non tutte usano ath5k, quindi assicurati bene prima di comprare, o fai una prova live direttamente dal negoziante 

 

Driver proprietari non ne ho trovati.. ho provato a controllare sul sito della sitecom, ma sono solo per windows e mac os X.

Niente, non mi resta che puntare ad una scheda diversa; e ti ringrazio moltissimo per i consigli!  :Very Happy: 

----------

